# Instabilidade em Rio Maior - 28 Abril 2011



## Teles (28 Abr 2011 às 00:38)

Boas , hoje ao fim da tarde fui surpreendido por tamanha convecção e trovoada qual não estava nada à espera.
Deixo aqui umas fotos tiradas por mim:


----------



## Henrique (28 Abr 2011 às 00:49)

Maravilhado 
Óptimas fotos, bom trabalho teles!


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Abr 2011 às 12:29)

As duas primeiras são as mais interessantes 

Parabéns, bom trabalho.


----------



## Veterano (28 Abr 2011 às 12:33)

Bonitas fotos, o ambiente por aí estava explosivo.


----------



## actioman (28 Abr 2011 às 15:48)

Realmente esta casa está com um nível de fotógrafos bem alto!
Vindo de ti ou do Henrique já sei que a qualidade está assegurada. E não só registam o evento, como o sabem fazer com classe! 


Parabéns e muito obrigado pela partilha sempre agradável de visualizar, claro por vezes fico dividido entre o observar a vertente artística ou o simples registo do fenómeno em si!


----------



## Geiras (28 Abr 2011 às 16:28)

Excelentes fotos Teles, estão espectaculares


----------

